# Finally I can wear COLOR again!



## SonRisa (Feb 7, 2006)

It's been two weeks since Beauty Icon came out . . . so I can wear whatever I want! I missed my brights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not feelin' the brows but whatever - they're a daily stuggle for me. This was yesterday:
















*No Flash - Natural, Cloudy Light*










Skin: Microfine Refinisher, Studio Moisture Cream and Fast Response Eye Cream

Eyes: Beig-ing shadestick as base all over eyelid. Mink Pink and Melton Mauve in crease with 224 brush, Hepcat in crease with 219 and 222 brush. Blitz and Glitz on lid with 236 brush and Stars and Rockets packed over it with 236 brush. Taupeless and Sunday best on browbone with 216 brush. Beautiful Iris on inner eye with 275 brush. Sketch on outer eyelid/crease with 22 brush. Flammable as upper liner with 266 brush. Hepcat over flammable. Engraved on upper and lower waterline. Stars and Rockets over engraved on lower waterline. Hepcat underneath lower lashes with 272 brush. All Black Fibre Rich mascara on top lashes and Zoom Black on lower and upper lashes (over Fibre Rich) Strut, Cork and Folie on Brows. NW20 Select Moisture Cover under eyes and side of nose.

Cheeks: Hunger Red blushcreme with 190 brush, Hush eyeshadow with 225 brush, Hepcat eyeshadow with 225 brush, Softdew beauty powder over everything with 187 brush. Sunday Best to highlight cheekbones with 192 brush. Refined Golden bronzer with 168 brush to contour face. Hush eyeshadow on tip of nose.

Lips: Magenta lipliner, Lingerie lipstick and Already fab! Chromeglass.


Thursday . . . "Beauty Makeup"






No Flash






Skin: Strobe cream

Eyes: Tender Glow studio lights all over eyelid and underneath eyes with 217 brush. Bamboo eyeshadow in crease with 224 brush. Engraved in between upper lashes (left over from when I took my makeup off). Tendered Eye Khol on lower waterline. Dressed Browset as mascara. Strut and Dressed on brows.

Cheeks: Uncommon Blushcreme with 190 brush

Lips: Hot Tomato ProLongwear with Pink Iridescence gloss over it.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 7, 2006)

I was proud of my makeup today until I saw this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have sooooo much to learn, your skills are amazing woman!


----------



## Gisselle (Feb 7, 2006)

*color*

Love the colors!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 7, 2006)

You always look AWESOME!  I wish I was brave enough to try the bright colors (really I don't know what I am so afraid of!)  They look so beautiful on you!!  Another great FOTD!


----------



## justanotherinternetgirl (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful I love it !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job on the blending.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow for both! Amazing contrast between the 2 FOTDs, love the colour of the first one but love the 2nd one too as it shows off your natural beauty and it's so simple and elegant with a punch of lip colour.


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks amazing per usual! I love how you can always do such a strong lip and eye together, I have yet to master that combination.


----------



## user3 (Feb 7, 2006)

I love that 2nd lip combo!

*jealous of your blush technique*


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeeze, you look just as gorgeous with less makeup! Both FOTDs are lovely...*jealous*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 7, 2006)

I love your bright FOTD's (natural looks pretty too), I would love to learn application techniques from you.
How do you find Strobe Cream? Is it greasy at all does it break you out? 
I've tried it in store but only on the back of my hand.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I love your bright FOTD's (natural looks pretty too), I would love to learn application techniques from you.
How do you find Strobe Cream? Is it greasy at all does it break you out? 
I've tried it in store but only on the back of my hand._

 
Strobe cream is one of my favorite things to use on every skin type. It's a moisturizer but also has anti-oxidants in it along with a pearl pigment so it gives your skin a nice "glow". It's like Hyper Real foundation, minus the foundation aspect. But in a way, it is like a foundation in the sense that it has numerous botanical extracts that brighten up and improve the skin tone and clarity. Also, the various vitamins in it help to encourage cellular activity and rejuvinate the skin.

Even on people with "oily" skin, dusting studio fix or blot over the skin lightly will set it so you're not oily but you can still see the pearlized effect.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 7, 2006)

I love the second, natural look.  That is really nice.  It's so soft and understated.


----------



## user4 (Feb 7, 2006)

so pretty...... ur so WOW with the color, i see u really missed it!!! hehe, but u can SO pull it off!!!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 7, 2006)

awesome...the natural looks good too


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 7, 2006)

just awesome girl...you make me so jealous!!!! lol


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yay Risa!!!
That looks Beautiful on your already beautiful face!!

You made me think I should use my Hepcat again..lol


----------



## misskris (Feb 7, 2006)

wow you are awesome. Im in awe


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 7, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 7, 2006)

Flawless Risa...   
I notice you use the 224 a lot for your crease.  I have a really hard time getting a controlled application out of this brush, and since it's so soft it's hard to saturate the color... any tips??  The MA at my local counter told me to close my eye, put the brush in the crease, open the eye, and brush back and forth in a wiper motion... but I just make a mess & the color looks splotchy.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 7, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, the second one is pure gorgeous-ness!!!


----------



## Willa (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW!
Its fantastic, both of the looks!

What's great in that, its that we have the same skin color...
I know how Im gonna makeup this weekend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I SO need lingerie lipstick!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the magenta lipliner with the lingerie l/s, it totally changes it!  
both the pictures are pretty as always.


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 8, 2006)

i like the brows in this better than your other fotds


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, this is gorgeous! I really love how you use colour- it gives me something to aspire to!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Feb 8, 2006)

really pretty! i barely noticed ur from the baY! yaY! LOL. good job girl! maybe i will give u a call for prom ;-) great skills thO.


----------



## orodwen (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm going to agree w/ chels on the brows.  i'm really diggin' these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& omgosh! tomato is the 1st one of those that caught my eye & yours are the 1st decent pics of it i've seen in use. WONDERFUL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the pink iridescence gloss LE or disc?


----------



## stacey (Feb 8, 2006)

oh girl you're beautiful!


----------



## mehrunissa (Feb 8, 2006)

*Gorgeous!*

Gosh, I wish I could pull off bright colors as beautifully as you do!


----------



## onzgurl (Feb 8, 2006)

very pretty.


----------



## Lustrous (Feb 8, 2006)

I wish my skin looked like yours with 'just' Strobe Cream on it!

Stunning!


----------



## inbigtrouble (Feb 8, 2006)

I especially love the second look.  I am partial to more natural looks and this one really lets your gorgeousness shine through!

The next time the boy and I go to SF to see his parents I am definitely making an appointment with you!
The skills, the skills!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 8, 2006)

like it


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sister Girl Your Make~up Is Always Soo Gorgeous!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 8, 2006)

ITA with MissPumpkin,.. I think I will slink off,.. grumbling with jealousy and go practice some more,..I wish you gave a class Risa! I would so fly out to attend!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Strobe cream is one of my favorite things to use on every skin type. It's a moisturizer but also has anti-oxidants in it along with a pearl pigment so it gives your skin a nice "glow". It's like Hyper Real foundation, minus the foundation aspect. But in a way, it is like a foundation in the sense that it has numerous botanical extracts that brighten up and improve the skin tone and clarity. Also, the various vitamins in it help to encourage cellular activity and rejuvinate the skin.

Even on people with "oily" skin, dusting studio fix or blot over the skin lightly will set it so you're not oily but you can still see the pearlized effect._

 
Thanks for the info I'm gonna pick up a tube next time I'm in store.


----------



## KJam (Feb 8, 2006)

Both looks are very beautiful, yet different


----------



## Bianca (Feb 8, 2006)

You look amazing, as always!


----------



## fastcarsandfreedom (Feb 8, 2006)

omygod. i am from canada and i was actually in sanfran last weekend, in macys in union square.. on saturday!!!!!!!!!!if u were there that woulda been so weird!


----------



## Midgard (Feb 8, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_i'm going to agree w/ chels on the brows.  i'm really diggin' these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





& omgosh! tomato is the 1st one of those that caught my eye & yours are the 1st decent pics of it i've seen in use. WONDERFUL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the pink iridescence gloss LE or disc?_

 
Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know we haven't got a shipment of Pink iridescence in awhile so it just may be discontinued. I hope not though! I <3 it over Femme Forever and Hot Tomato. . .


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Flawless Risa...   
I notice you use the 224 a lot for your crease.  I have a really hard time getting a controlled application out of this brush, and since it's so soft it's hard to saturate the color... any tips??  The MA at my local counter told me to close my eye, put the brush in the crease, open the eye, and brush back and forth in a wiper motion... but I just make a mess & the color looks splotchy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How are you using your 224? Because it's soft, and dome shaped with a tapered tip, I find it to be the perfect brush for a soft crease application. Lift your chin up when you look in the mirror so your eyes are open and you can see what you're doing, but your eyelid is flat. Start in the outer corner and "dig" just the tip of your brush into your crease while moving the brush back and forth in a windshield wiper motion. Also, one thing I've noticed when teaching people, is that they hold the brush too close to the metal part. Try holding it farther back. It might feel like you have less control, but your brushing lightly, not drawing the crease on so you don't need to hold it so far down, like a pencil. And you're only using the tip of the brush, not the whole thing. I've seen people drag the entire brush back forth and it doesn't work. Do you kinda get what I mean? If I have time later today (I'm off work for once), I was planning on writing up a little "tips and tricks" thing. Not necessarily a tutorial but yea. I'll take pictures of how I hold my brush and what not.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fastcarsandfreedom* 
_omygod. i am from canada and i was actually in sanfran last weekend, in macys in union square.. on saturday!!!!!!!!!!if u were there that woulda been so weird!_

 

Ha! I like your signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea I actually had the past weekend off for the first time in almost a year. So no, I wasn't there . . .


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_How are you using your 224? Because it's soft, and dome shaped with a tapered tip, I find it to be the perfect brush for a soft crease application. Lift your chin up when you look in the mirror so your eyes are open and you can see what you're doing, but your eyelid is flat. Start in the outer corner and "dig" just the tip of your brush into your crease while moving the brush back and forth in a windshield wiper motion. Also, one thing I've noticed when teaching people, is that they hold the brush too close to the metal part. Try holding it farther back. It might feel like you have less control, but your brushing lightly, not drawing the crease on so you don't need to hold it so far down, like a pencil. And you're only using the tip of the brush, not the whole thing. I've seen people drag the entire brush back forth and it doesn't work. Do you kinda get what I mean? If I have time later today (I'm off work for once), I was planning on writing up a little "tips and tricks" thing. Not necessarily a tutorial but yea. I'll take pictures of how I hold my brush and what not._

 
I would love it so much if you did a tips and tricks thread! I'm thinking of getting a 224 brush as i have no crease brush or brush specifically for  blending (although i have the 239 which you can blend with but it's more for placing colour), the one thing i'm worried about with the 224 is that my eyes and eye lids are really small and so i'm worrying it might be too big to use on my eyes and be able to have control and achieve neat blending. You think i'm right in thinking that?


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I would love it so much if you did a tips and tricks thread! I'm thinking of getting a 224 brush as i have no crease brush or brush specifically for  blending (although i have the 239 which you can blend with but it's more for placing colour), the one thing i'm worried about with the 224 is that my eyes and eye lids are really small and so i'm worrying it might be too big to use on my eyes and be able to have control and achieve neat blending. You think i'm right in thinking that?_

 
Hmm, lemme find a picture of you. Because I've yet to have a problem using it on anyone - except a 9 year old girl who wanted to "play". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT - Nah your eyes should be fine. You just don't have as much browbone space as some people, whereas I have more than most people . . .


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_How are you using your 224? Because it's soft, and dome shaped with a tapered tip, I find it to be the perfect brush for a soft crease application. Lift your chin up when you look in the mirror so your eyes are open and you can see what you're doing, but your eyelid is flat. Start in the outer corner and "dig" just the tip of your brush into your crease while moving the brush back and forth in a windshield wiper motion. Also, one thing I've noticed when teaching people, is that they hold the brush too close to the metal part. Try holding it farther back. It might feel like you have less control, but your brushing lightly, not drawing the crease on so you don't need to hold it so far down, like a pencil. And you're only using the tip of the brush, not the whole thing. I've seen people drag the entire brush back forth and it doesn't work. Do you kinda get what I mean? If I have time later today (I'm off work for once), I was planning on writing up a little "tips and tricks" thing. Not necessarily a tutorial but yea. I'll take pictures of how I hold my brush and what not._

 

Hey - thanks a lot for the advice.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's hard to explain how I'm using my 224 so I took a picture:




I place the 224 like so and just brush it back and forth along my crease.  I see what you mean about the "soft crease application" - I get more blending out of this brush than real color application.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, can't wait to read your Tips&Tricks, you're great for doing that.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Hmm, lemme find a picture of you. Because I've yet to have a problem using it on anyone - except a 9 year old girl who wanted to "play". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT - Nah your eyes should be fine. You just don't have as much browbone space as some people, whereas I have more than most people . . ._

 
Thanks! I was 99% sure i wanted the brush but now i'm 100%!

Lol when you said you'll go and look at a picture of me and then said you've seen it, i was like ''where did she go and see a picture of me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" and then realised i posted EOTD once and you must have found that and seen my eyes! Yeh i have real trouble applying far enough up the lid as my eyelids are so small and because i'm scared of applying too near the brows, but now i've made them a little bit thinner i feel i have more area to work with but it's still a problem for me. Today i thought i applied far enough but nooo.. I think the 244 will help in that aswell as i can blend sheerly upwards and not be scared of having too much strong colour near the brows.


----------



## SonRisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Hey - thanks a lot for the advice.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's hard to explain how I'm using my 224 so I took a picture:




I place the 224 like so and just brush it back and forth along my crease.  I see what you mean about the "soft crease application" - I get more blending out of this brush than real color application.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, can't wait to read your Tips&Tricks, you're great for doing that._

 

OKay this is how I hold my 224:






and I pressed harder than I normally would, just so you could see, but anchoring the 224 underneath the orbital bone and wiggling your wrist in small circles will place color on the outside of the lid/crease and diffuse it at the same time so that it's blended. (excuse yesterdays leftover makeup lol)


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_I was proud of my makeup today until I saw this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have sooooo much to learn, your skills are amazing woman!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You took the words right out of my mouth.  I always thing my m/u looks good until I see SonRisa.  Just amazing.......and I love the natural one too.  Your freckles are so cute


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

I was told by an MA that redheads shouldn't wear lots of super bright colors, it can look garish...
Remind me to print this off and send it to her


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought the 224 b/c people say its great for the crease. But I had such a hard time getting concentrated color. I ended up with minimal color everywhere except my crease! Lol! I tend to use the 242 to get right into the crease and then I blend w/ the 224. But I am going to try it again tomorow using your technique. i would love to see a tips/trick section from you, it would be killer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW- those FOTDs are amazing.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_OKay this is how I hold my 224:






and I pressed harder than I normally would, just so you could see, but anchoring the 224 underneath the orbital bone and wiggling your wrist in small circles will place color on the outside of the lid/crease and diffuse it at the same time so that it's blended. (excuse yesterdays leftover makeup lol)




_

 

Yay... well that helps a lot.  I have to blend a TON since my brows are so high.  I will post a FOTD tomorrow so u can see my "results".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks Risa!


----------

